# Publicidades faltas de ética, engañosas o que transmitan mensajes perjudiciales



## electrodan (Jun 21, 2010)

Este hilo es para discutir sobre la publicidad, la influencia sobre la sociedad, y la responsabilidad de quienes la crean o controlan.

Este es un ejemplo que me gustaría comentar:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAZGTpzEWwA

"O pensás en Fútbol o pensás en mujeres".
Creo que ese mensaje contribuye a que la gente desvíe su pensamiento en cosas sin importancia y no tenga conciencia de los problemas que tenemos, como sociedad e individuales, ni intente solucionarlos.

Además, muestra a las mujeres como un mero objeto sexual que está ahí entre los almohadones de un sofá para satisfacer al hombre cuando termina de mirar el partido.

Y todo eso entrando a nuestras casas a toda hora y sin distinción de edad. Si, es lo que le están enseñando a esos niños que están formándose una idea del mundo y de como funciona. 
No me molestaría demasiado que pusieran esto tipo de comerciales en un canal (ya sea de televisión u otro medio) para adultos, ya que se supone que su acceso está debidamente controlado o al menos cada padre puede (o debería poder) controlar cuanto y cual de ese material le llega a sus hijos, pero en este caso, tu hijo (o cualquier otro niño) puede estar mirando un programa educativo, por ejemplo, mientras recibe este tipo de contenido nocivo para él.
Por lo tanto, creo que debería estar prohibida la difusión de este material por medios públicos y en horarios en los cuales sea factible que un niño pequeño esté mirando la televisión (en mi país, Uruguay, se había implementado algo llamando "Horario de Protección al Menor", aunque creo que ya no existe). Pero claro, como en esta sociedad el dinero es mas importante para gobernantes y altos funcionarios de los organismos públicos que los derechos de los ciudadanos, ya ven lo que pasa..

No tengo nada contra la representación de las dos mujeres en ropa interior, si no que estén ahí para satisfacer al hombre, entre otras cosas que supongo habrán captado al leer este mensaje.

Saludos. Daniel.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> o pensás en Fútbol o pensás en mujeres.


creo que esto resume todo


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 7, 2010)

por que estar metiendo estos temitas controversiales???


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2010)

no se, yo repeti 10 veces desde el segundo 35 .
la de atras es una nena .
que piernas,.......cola............piel ..............

lo que decis de el ejemplo que provocan es asi, pero esta hoy dia eso multiplicado por millones, las botineras, tinelli, en los kioscos, nunca te paraste en un kiosco de revistas ?? uno que este en la esquina de un colegio ?? 
tapas donde "la tapa" es una mina en bolas, un par d detetas gigantes......es ......como parar la lluvia.
ultimamente si que note que esta como "liberado e"eso y otras cosas, .......eso que antes llamaban defensa al consumidor o algo asi me parece que esta dormido (en vez de ZZZZ se dice KKKKK ) 

ahora si queres propaganda HDP , ahora te la busco , a ver si la vieron
a ver si la ubican, vana ver que no notaron una reverenda manipulacion HDP 
es de una pareja, el pibe quiere ahorrar y la mina gasta, y le dice que lo paga con la tarjeta.
argentina

aca ta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oemc...69D867436&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh-RyUNENVE&feature=related

pero esta es la que vale:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5IP6VM2bTI&feature=related

fijense que el pibe esta sentado en un sillon grande, desproporcionado, en el cual el parece chiquito.

bueno, antes de lanzar esta serie de propagandas lanzaron una en la cual no recuerdo muy bien como era pero hablaba de el complejo de inferioridad, con ese mismo pibe, que era chiquito en muebles y cosas mucho mas grandes.
luego sacaron esta serie de publicidades en las cuales te inducen a que :
SI NO GASTAS COMO SI TE SOBRASE LA $$ sos un insignificante con complejo, una mierdita. , un tacaño, un diminuto imbecil que no va a llegar a nada.

y la realidad no es tan asi, desde que era chico no solo viendo a mis padres sino que viendo a otros vi que quienes ahorran llegan a tener algo y quienes gastan lo que tienen y mas (la tarjeta induce a endeudarse) nunca llegan a nada (casa propia, etc) .

HDP a lo mas


electrodan: cambiale el titulo , hacelo un poco mas generico asi podemso comentar de *distintas* publicidades.
saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 8, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> electrodan: cambiale el titulo , hacelo un poco mas generico asi podemso comentar de *distintas* publicidades.
> saludos


A sus órdenes. 


> por que estar metiendo estos temitas controversiales???


Algunos de esos temas me parece que son importantes y es bueno discutirlos (con respeto obviamente). Me interesa conocer la opinión de otras personas sobre esto porque lo percibo como importante, y escuchar o leer la opinión de otras personas y compararlas con la propia es una forma de evaluar la certeza y validez de esta última.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to15sIJfokk&feature=related
no se si sea machista pero me causo gracia jajajaja


----------



## HADES (Jul 8, 2010)

Pues con lo de la publicidad je eso si vaya que es todo un lio hoy ya no te podes sentar tranquilamente a ver tu serie o programa o como vos  queras sin sugesiones mentales o inducciones a cierto productos y me caen mal porque no hace mucho axe saco uno donde te hacian ver a vos como un nerdo sino usa axe asi!!! y despues que muy gallo con las chicas echandote axe! O sea como es eso uno es lo que es y ni porque le apeste la axila lo va a cambiar a uno mmmmmmmm tal vez si que se alejen de vos por la peste pero hasta ahi..... o sea son comerciales pensados para tratar de desestabilizar al individuo psicologicamente y dandole duro en el talon de aquiles del hombre que es con la mujer pero bue........
cabe aclarar que uno tiene que caminar en la vida siendo seguro de lo que es y quiere llegar a ser y no porque te eches un desodorante te va a ser otra persona!!!!!

Mi opinion saludos!

HADES


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 8, 2010)

Estimado compañero HADES... Creo que el problema se soluciona si tienes suficiente madures y estas seguro de lo que haces. Ademas la mercadotecnia es pura basura para que caigas en juegos mentales. A mi me vale que me rechine la bisagra. No quiero decir que no use un desodorante. Pero yo compro el que por precio y rendimiento me conviene. Los hechos sobre la basura de mercadotecnia. Axe puede decir misa si quiere... Saludais!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2010)

Jabón Dove con *un cuarto de crema humectante* . . . ¿ en la fábrica tienen un cuarto lleno de cremas . . .  tiene un cuarto de miligramo . . .  un cuarto en peso . . .  un cuarto en volumen . . . ? ? ? 

Otro que *Mata el 99,99 de virus y bacterias* . . .  ¿bajo que condiciones de uso?


Todo merde !

Saludos !


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

bueno si hablamos de propagandas que mienten o engañan vamos a tener que hacer una sección aparte ajjaja


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2010)

hoy fui a walt mart.
con un amigo, ya me venia diciendo que siempre tiene dramas en lso super.
yo mucha bola no le daba, es tranquilo, pero no se por que ahora esta siempre con peleas.

1 -- 1 botella de vino oferta 8 $ 
asi que tomamos una caja de 6.....cuando pasamso por la caja : 67 $ 
para la mano !!!!!!!!!!
que pasa aca ??? 
la oferta es por botella , no por caja nos dice 
me estas tomando por bolu ?????
viene la jefa y arregla el asunto sin mas comentarios.
si hubiesemso tenido el chango lleno de cosas y apurados no nos fijabamos y pasaba.

2 -- en el papel depublicidad:
*2,5$* el paquete de 6 paquetitos de pañuelos elite de 10 pañuelos cada paquetito.
y al lado:
oferta !!!!!
10% de descuento :
10 paquetes de pañuelos elite a el precio de 9: *6$ *

si mirabas con lupa en mas chiquito esta el precio por paquete y se veia que el paquete de 10 paquetitos que decia OFERTA era mucho mas caro.



y eso casi sin mirar por que no fuimos a controlar nada.

esta todo asi, no es una cosa machista, utilizan cacho el tema de colas , tetas por que es de su conveniencia, no tienen problemas hoy dia en utilizar otros tipos de engaños, no se por que pèro hace un par de años estoy notando que algunas cosas estan cambiando . 
no se por que , pero ants recuerdo que si un super ponia algo engañoso con sletras chiquitas, o no aclaraba todo bien ya tenian multas, .
hoy es como importa un carajo ,e sta bastante liberado todo.
no hay proteccion al consumidor.

y aca les paso un enlace, si tienen celulares en argentina y mas movistar, a mi me echaron varias veces de el foro de movistar por quejarme, ahora ya no me echan por que me hago pasar por una mina y les toco donde les jode.........

http://www.movistar.com.ar/foro/web/guest/foro/-/message_boards/message/923957

estas empresas (las de este post que sigue ) estan en TODOS LADOS ya son publicidad de toda la web y mas:
http://www.movistar.com.ar/foro/web/guest/foro/-/message_boards/message/701142




 c


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 8, 2010)

que    loco ,entre  a banco  nación ,me dieron vuelta  con unos tramites,salí  y me  fui  al galicia ,que esta justo al lado del nación ,pude hacer  lo que tenia que hacer y después me acorde de la propaganda , me di cuenta que me enchufaron 2 tarjetas  y   me sentí un estúpido ,pensé ,sera que fue efectiva sus  propagandas  o fue una casualidad,en la misma cuadra ay tres bancos,nación,santander y galicia,a una cuadra ay uno mas el provincia de buenos aires,
creo que caí engañado,pero todavía no estoy tan seguro
saludos

pd:
a que sos cristina ja ja


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

yo..la verdad que queria un titulo mas generico, que nos permita mostrar esas cosas que hay atras ........los engaños , no solo de machismo, sino de todo.

pero bueno, veo si me voy a otro lado o vuelvo aca.

si esto va mejor en otro lado pasenlo nomas .

bueh.vamso aca que esta facil, se que habia otros temas como de ingenieros , de que opinan de electronica, que estudiar y bla................
el otro dia me di cuenta de algo, charlando con un amigo.
asi uno bla y bla y PESCA cosas que de salame jamas vio :
por que la carrera de ingenieria electronica es de 6 años ?
diria 7 
por que ??
que es el titulo ? que representa?? 
*lo que uno estudio.*
entonces por que no hay titulso intermedios ? como ser por ejemplo si uno llegoa 2 año de facu ser tecnico superior, si llegaste a 4 ser ingeniero Jr. y si terminaste ser Ing. senior.
por que no se hace asi ? que problema hay ? 
gana alguien ??
*SI *
el tema es este :
cada persona que deja la facultad sin terminar al carrera es una persona que NO consiguio el titulo, pero SI tiene conocimientos superiores , mas que un tecnico.
LA INDUSTRIA es el secreto, todo el mercado laboral se enriquece de mano de obra barata, si el 90% de lso pibes NO termina la carrera pero la deja en el camino ese estudio extra que recibio el bibe NO le sera reconocido en general .
asi un pibe que tiene 4 años de facultad pero no termino la carrera NO es mas que un tecnico .
igual que uno que no hizo ni un año de facu.

hablamso siempre en loque se refiere a titulos, que si sirven, ya se que siempre uno se hace por su cuenta, pero .....bueno. se entiende.
se beneficia a la industria, al mercado laboral y no al trabajador, al que estudia se le niega el reconocimiento de lo que estudio , solo por una mala organizacion........¿ sin querer ? o a proposito ??


----------



## electrodan (Jul 9, 2010)

Che Fernando, ¿ahora el título si te parece bien?.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 9, 2010)

bueno haber cual de todas las propagandas de sprayete elijen, la de la escalera que tiene mil y una aplicación, la calsa que antes de ponértela pesas 100 kilos y después te reduce misteriosamente el peso y pareces una modelo rusa? o mi preferida puedo escuchar la caída de un alfiler desde la otra habitación!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Che Fernando, ¿ahora el título si te parece bien?.



capoooooo.

me siento demasiado atendido hoy  ..........................



lordfrac dijo:


> bueno haber cual de todas las propagandas de *sprayete* elijen, la de la escalera que tiene mil y una aplicación, la calsa que antes de ponértela pesas 100 kilos y después te reduce misteriosamente el peso y pareces una modelo rusa? o mi preferida puedo escuchar la caída de un alfiler desde la otra habitación!!!!!



tenes razon , esos son de terror.
hacen una maquina de gimnasia con 2 huevadas y te dicen que ejercita los chiquicientos mil musculos que tenes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> .....tenes razon , esos son de terror.....


Y entonces esto *¿ Que es ?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOBNO4gl_yM&feature=related


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

che , existe el otro de :
videos para compartir.
no se desvien mucho en este.

este es un poco como lo de acertijos pero el tema es descubrir en esta sopa en la que estamso acostumbrados a vivir cuales son las tecnicas que usan para engañarnos y/o manipularnos.

es muy interesante ya que nos hara un poquitin vivos .

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2010)

Las plantillitas que se colocan dentro del calzado y te hacen crecer 5 centímetros.

Para empezar te quedaría el talón afuera  , y en la publicidad el tipo parado al lado de la novia crece media cabeza , y media cabeza son 13 cm. 

Cretinos mentirosos !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2010)

hola viendo un video de aca terimne aca:

http://coscorronderazon.blogspot.com/2009/10/una-triste-reflexion-sobre-la.html

mirenlo, y miren el nombre de la web.
a vuestra derecha , abajo hayotros temas que se tratan alli, algunso temas que ni son publicitados, asi que no seran para discutir como publicidad engañosa, yo solo entre en el de los huevos de gallina y me voy de esa pagina, muy centrada , que alguien haga esa pagina, con toda la dedicacion que necesita para hacerla y la use para lo que la usa:
como bien se llama : UN COSCORRON  A NUESTRA RAZON "  
pero miren ese tema .

saludos

por si mañana no esta:
*jueves 8 de octubre de 2009*

* Una  triste reflexión sobre la solidaridad *
*solidaridad.*

(De solidario).

  1. f. Adhesión circunstancial a la causa o a la empresa de otros.​La  primera impresión que me produjo la definición de solidaridad del DRAE  fue que estaba incompleta, poco trabajada y pendiente de mejora.  Cualidades que yo asignaba como exclusivas y diferenciadoras de la  solidaridad como su naturaleza altruista, generosa o desinteresada ni  siquiera aparecen mencionadas!! Pero lo que más llamó mi atención fue la  inclusión del adjetivo _circunstancial_.  Me quedé con su connotación más negativa, la que parece transmitir la  idea de que decidiremos ser solidarios sólo cuando se cumplan  determinadas condiciones, generalmente objetivas, y no en función de la  gravedad de la situación, de lo necesaria que sea nuestra participación,  o de la rapidez con la que hay que intervenir...


Tengo que reconocer que la redacción de  este post no comenzaba como yo esperaba. Pero, a cambio, el DRAE provocó  que se abrieran algunos interrogantes, cuya investigación buscando  respuestas acabó siendo el camino elegido para redactar el post. La  cuestión primaria fue *¿es cierto que  ponemos condiciones a nuestra solidaridad?* Por supuesto, entiendo  que pueden existir imponerables que nos impidan actuar solidariamente,  razones obvias ante las que nadie pediría explicaciones, como  no  perseguir a un delincuente que huye por ir en silla de ruedas o no  lanzarse al agua al ver que alguien se está ahogando por no saber  nadar... Descartada la idea de que los académicos hubieran incluído el  términopara referirse a este  tipo de situaciones, surgió la pregunta fundamental *¿qué circunstancias pueden llevarnos a no ser  solidarios? *Lo que no me esperaba era la crudeza de algunas  respuestas.


Para que la  entrada no transpirara mi rabia,  decidí liberarla de toda la carga de  subjetividad que me fuera posible. Así surgió la idea de emplear como  línea argumental dos sucesos reales, publicados en los medios y  documentados, que rebosan de actitudes extremadamente insolidarias. Para  arrojar luz sobre las razones que pueden llevar a un ser humano a  comportamientos tan inauditos como los que vais a leer, he recurrido a  dos experimentos sociológicos, para así dejar que sean los datos  cuantificables los que hablen y los investigadores los que interpreten  los resultados y expongan sus conclusiones.


*La víctima que entorpecía el  tráfico y nadie quiso socorrer.*

La imagen que  podéis ver bajo estas líneas corresponde a uno de los fotogramas  extraído de la grabación de circuito cerrado de una cámara de autobús.  Fue tomada en septiembre de 2004 en Sidcup, sudeste de Londres. Aunque  en la fotografía no pueda apreciarse, la  noticia publicada en BBC News nos aclara que la persona tirada en la  calzada era una mujer  de 25 años, la cual estaba insconciente debido a  una lesión grave en la cabeza que la hacía sangrar profusamente. El  vídeo (1:57 min) podéis descargarlo clicando  sobre este enlace o en la propia página de la BBC. No lo he  publicado porque no es de mucha calidad. Contiene, sobre todo,  testimonios de vecinos y testigos, está en inglés y, por supuesto sin  substítulos. Sí se ve la secuencia del autobús llegando hasta el cuerpo  de la chica y deteniendo su marcha.




Más de una docena de vehículos ignoraron a  la mujer herida en el suelo, *limitándose  únicamente a realizar una maniobra evasiva para no atropellarla*,  hasta que el conductor del autobús que tomó las imágenes se detuvo a  ayudarla. Fue trasladada a un hospital y, afortunadamente, recibió el  alta pocos días después.

Si ni siquiera frente a una situación  tan _de manual_ como esta, con la  vida de una persona corriendo serio peligro delante de sus ojos y no en  la televisión, y formando parte activa de los acontecimientos, somos  capaces de mostrar el menor gesto solidario, dudo mucho que en el futuro  brote espontáneamente la imperiosa necesidad de ayudar, de forma  altruista,  sin ningún motivo aparente, sin saber quién recibe mi ayuda,  sin esperar nada a cambio... Más bien me posiciono junto a Ed  Hollinshead, autor de este comentario en la web de la BBC, y que aparece  seleccionado junto a la noticia: _"__nuestras actitudes y la civilidad hacia  nuestros semejantes se han ido, ido para siempre. ¡Qué triste!"_


*El  experimento del Buen Samaritano.

*La parábola del Buen Samaritano aparece en  el evangelio de San Lucas (capítulo 10, versículos del 25 al 37). En  ella se relata como un hombre, mientras viajaba de Jerusalén hacia  Jericó, fue asaltado, robado y abandonado medio muerto al lado del  camino. Un sacerdote, al verlo, lo ignora pasando por el otro lado del  sendero. De igual forma, un levita lo esquiva. Solamente un samaritano,  considerado un hereje para los sectores más ortodoxos de la religión  hebrea, al verlo, se apiada de él y lo socorre. Tomando como punto de  partida esta parábola, los psicólogos John M. Darley y C. Daniel Batson,  realizaron en 1973 un experimento sociológico para comprobar hasta qué  punto la enseñanza bíblica tenía algún efecto en el comportamiento  humano, y qué influencia ejercían diversas variables en la conducta de  ayuda. Los individuos objeto del estudio fueron elegidos entre los  estudiantes del Seminario de Teología de Princeton, y fueron divididos  en dos grupos.


A ambos  grupos se les propuso dar un discurso de unos diez minutos, aunque sobre  temas distintos. Mientras uno de los grupos se estudiaría y hablaría  acerca de la parábola del Buen Samaritano, el otro grupo haría una  exposición sobre las salidas profesionales que ofrecía el seminario. Las  charlas se realizarían en un edificio diferente al que ocupaban en el  momento de exponerles los temas, por lo que los investigadores  aprovecharon para formar tres subgrupos dentro de los dos principales:  los que saldrían del primer edificio hacia el lugar de su exposición con  prisa, los que llavarían prisa _mediana  _y los que tendrían tiempo suficiente para no ir con prisa. En el  trayecto entre edificios, los seminaristas se encontrarían con un  individuo tirado en el suelo con aspecto de necesitar auxilio, que en  realidad se trataba de un cebo, un actor contratado por los psicólogos.




La  retorcida idea de Darley (imagen de la derecha) y Batson consistía en  comprobar si, entre el grupo de estudiantes que debía impartir la charla  acerca del Buen Samaritano, el porcentaje de sujetos que se detenía a  ayudar al hombre herido era superior al grupo de la conferencia sobre  salidas profesionales, ya que la situación real ante la que se hallaban  era idéntica al tema sobre el que tendrían que hablar. Los datos  demostraron que no: ambos grupos, independientemente del tema sobre el  que iban a hablar, mostraban porcentajes similares de sujetos que se  detuvieron y antepusieron la ayuda al herido a sus propias  responsabilidades. El factor que sí mostró diferencias significativas  fue el de la prisa. Como podéis imaginar, los que tenían menos prisa  fueron los que más se pararon a ayudar al necesitado, seguido del  intermedio y, por último, el grupo de los que llegaban a la charla más  apurados, con sólo un 10% de _buenos  samaritanos._


Una  de las conclusiones extraídas del experimento fue que _lo que el individuo está pensando en el  momento que tiene que tomar la decisión de ayudar o no, no es importante  para inferir si la conducta de ayuda se dará o no._ Otra, quizá  más cruel, es que _la actitud que  tomaré ante los problemas ajenos será más solidaria cuanto menos  interfiera en mis problemas personales. Y no es necesario que mis  complicaciones sean graves o urgentes. *Cualquier  trivialidad me servirá para justificar mi comportamiento insolidario...*_

*El caso de Kitty Genovese.*

El 13 de marzo de 1964, Kitty Genovese  fue apuñalada dos veces en la espalda por  Winston Moseley, un psicópata que había dejado a su esposa dormida en  casa, y que había estado conduciendo hasta encontrar una víctima, por el  simple hecho de “matar a una mujer”. Los gritos de Genovese fueron  oídos por varios vecinos, hasta que uno de ellos le gritó _“¡Deje en paz a esa muchacha!”_, lo  que obligó a Moseley a abandonar la escena. El asesino entonces volvió  diez minutos después, y tras una búsqueda sistemática por la zona,  encontró a Genovese en un vestíbulo en la parte posterior del edificio,  tumbada y apenas consciente en el suelo. Moseley  la agredió  sexualmente, le robó 49 dólares, volvió a apuñalarla varias veces y la  dejó tirada en el vestíbulo. Los ataques duraron aproximadamente media  hora. Algunos minutos después del ataque final, y tras la marcha del  agresor, un testigo llamó a la policía. Genovese murió en una ambulancia  camino del hospital.



Kitty Genovese y Winston Moseley
​Un  artículo publicado en el Times afirmaba que 38 vecinos fueron testigos  de las puñaladas sin intervenir o ponerse en contacto con la policía. La  posterior investigación policial determinó que *fueron unos 12 los vecinos que, en mayor o  menor medida, eran conscientes de la agresión*. Aún así, la cifra  es tan elevada como vergonzosa. Y a mí  personalmente,  me ha obligado a  empatizar y preguntarme: ¿Cómo habría actuado si la vida me hubiera  situado como testigo? La respuesta que, casi instantáneamente, invade mi  pensamiento consciente es rotunda, y no creo equivocarme si os digo que  se parece bastante a la vuestra, ¿verdad? Parece imposible tomar en  cuenta otra opción que no sea intervenir, ayudar, llamar al menos a una  ambulancia... Pero, mucho me temo que hay circunstancias bajo las cuales  la alternativa más insolidaria toma el mando. Para conocer cuáles son  los motivos (o alguno de ellos) que pueden llevarnos a elegir de manera  tan miserable como los vecinos de Kitty, se ideó y desarrolló el  siguiente experimento.

*El experimento de la Apatía de Bystander.*

John M.  Darley (el mismo que en el experimento del Buen Samaritano) y  Bibb  Latané, tras los acontecimientos que provocaron la muerte de  Kitty  Genovese, debieron sentirse profundamente intrigados acerca de los  motivos por los que una persona normal se queda mirando sin hacer nada   durante más de media hora mientras violan y matan a una joven,  con lo  fácil que hubiera sido descolgar el teléfono, hacer una llamada y  solicitar ayuda. En la búsqueda de respuestas empíricas desarrollaron  este experimento en 1968. El objetivo era investigar si el hecho de que  los testigos impasibles formaran parte de un grupo mayor, influyó en el  ofrecimiento de ayuda y hasta qué punto lo hizo.

La metodología  del experimento consistía en situar a un individuo solo en un cuarto. Se  le animaba a participar en un debate con otros voluntarios, pero no  cara a cara, sino a través de un intercomunicador. Se le comunica que su  micrófono estará apagado hasta que sea su turno de hablar, por lo que,  de momento, sólo escucha lo que él piensa que es una conversación, pero  que realmente se trata de una grabación. En un momento dado, uno de los  participantes finge repentinamente estar teniendo un ataque, lo que es  claramente percibido  por el altavoz. Si los sujetos creían que ellos  eran los únicos que habían escuchado el ataque, buscaban ayuda avisando  al investigador o directamente saliendo de la habitación, en un  porcentaje cercano al 85%. Pero si los voluntarios pensaban que la  conversación se estaba desarrollando entre varios individuos  (concretamente, el estudio se realizó con cuatro sujetos más el _cebo_), el porcentaje que se decidió a  buscar ayuda de alguna forma disminuía hasta un lamentable 31%!!

Sus  conclusiones fueron bautizadas como *“Efecto  Espectador”* o *“Síndrome  Genovese”* y consisten en el fenómeno psicológico que tiende a  ocurrir en grupos de personas superiores a un cierto tamaño crítico  cuando la responsabilidad no está asignada de forma explícita. La  conclusión extraída de los datos sería que _es menos probable que alguien intervenga en una situación de  emergencia cuando hay más personas que cuando se está solo_. Los  observadores asumen que otro intervendrá, cuyo resultado límite puede  ser que todos se abstengan de hacerlo. El grupo hace que se  difumine la responsabilidad. De repente, nuestra obligación moral de  solidarizarnos con la vecina agredida, con el paisano herido o con el  inmigrante explotado, deja de ser _obligación_, porque al actuar de manera idéntica al  resto del grupo (del rebaño...), resulta muy fácil encontrar la _auto-justificación_ que acalle  nuestra conciencia y nos permita dormir sin remordimientos: las  consecuencias de no haber actuado no son responsabilidad mía, o al  menos, no en exclusiva... Los británicos ilustran bien esta  actitud con el refrán *"Ninguna gota de lluvia cree haber causado el diluvio"*.

*¿Hacia dónde podemos mirar para ver conductas  solidarias?*


¿Os  habéis fijado que todos los puntos anteriores se desarrollan en entornos  locales, y afectan a personas cercanas, de un entorno próximo o incluso  conocidas? Incluso con estas condiciones, que en principio parecen  adecuadas para que se impongan los comportamientos solidarios, los datos  estadísticos de los experimentos, las pruebas documentales de los  periódicos o los informes policiales niegan que las cosas sucedan así. *Ni siquiera en estas circunstancias podemos  considerar al ser humano como solidario.*


Pero lo peor viene ahora, cuando os asoméis  al apocalíptico decorado mundial que publico a continuación, y del que  ya os adelanto que su espíritu es una pesimista rendición a la siguiente  evidencia: los actos de solidaridad realmente importantes, los que  deberían ser capaces de cambiar el mundo a mejor, están en manos de los  gobiernos, los estados, los organismos internacionales y, sobre todo, la  banca. Y no están dispuestos a modificar sus políticas rotundamente  insolidarias. El capitalismo se nutre de desigualdades, de injusticias  sociales, de guerras, de beneficios. Los millones de muertos anuales son  lo de menos...


El  planeta produce suficientes alimentos para mantener a los 7.000 millones  de habitantes que lo poblamos. Pero, según cifras de la FAO, más de 1.000  millones de personas sufren la tragedia del hambre, el  número más elevado de la historia. Estos son algunos datos  vergonzosos sobre el hambre, y algunos deshonestos motivos por los que,  en este mismo instante, están muriendo seres humanos de hambre.  ¿Encontráis algún pequeño hueco entre tanto asesino de guante blanco y  decisiones genocidas para insertar la *solidaridad*?


Henry Kissinger, 56º Secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos,  no sintió vergüenza al pronunciar la frase:* "Controla el petróleo y controlarás a los  países. Controla los alimentos y controlarás a la gente"*. Para  mí, la más explícita declaración de intenciones acerca del papel que el  hambre juega en el concierto político mundial, de su inaceptable empleo  como arma silenciosa, y de la nula predisposición internacional a  erradicarla mientras pueda seguir lucrándose con sus efectos. Ello no le  impidió recibir el Premio Nóbel de la Paz en 1973, lo cual desacredita  bastante el galardón (ya os contaré en otro post quién estuvo nominado a  conseguirlo unos años antes...)


*El capitalismo fija el precio de los  alimentos. *Así lo afirma Jean Ziegler en su artículo de 2001 La esquizofrenia de Naciones Unidas: Una lucha sin medios  contra el hambre. Hasta 1996, la producción, la distribución y el  transporte de alimentos dependían por completo del mercado y sus reglas  de oferta y demanda. A partir de entonces, la Bolsa de Materias Primas  Agrícolas de Chicago fija el precio de los principales alimentos. Seis  empresas multinacionales del sector agroalimentario y de las finanzas  controlan esta bolsa. Los precios se inflan artificalmente por  operaciones especulativas a gran escala en intercambios mercantiles  entre Chicago y Nueva York, y se fijan como resultado de la manipulación  del mercado. La consecuencia es una condena a muerte de quienes no  puedan pagar el precio de los alimentos.




Los excedentes alimentarios son utilizados  para desestabilizar la producción en los países en vías de desarrollo*.*En el artículo _"Peligro de hambruna por excesos de oferta"  _de Michel Chossudovsky profundiza en busca  de los motivos de esta contradicción: los  excedentes son retenidos como estrategia, a la espera de demanda, y así  evitar el desplome de su valor (más oferta que demanda), y para evitar  su aumento, se paraliza la producción. 


*Con *la comida desperdiciada durante un año en el  Reino Unido y Estados Unidos*, se  podría sacar de la hambruna a todas las personas que pasan hambre en el  mundo. *Conclusión  publicada por Tristram Stuart en _“Basura: destapando el escándalo global de  alimentos”_ (Penguin  2009) a partir de datos oficiales, incluidas las cifras de Naciones  Unidas. El dato es  aterrador y nos convierte a todos nosotros, habitantes del primer mundo,  en cómplices del genocidio. 


*El drama  de los biocarburantes.*Jean Ziegler, una  de las voces más autorizadas del mundo en todo lo relacionado con el  hambre, no tiene dudas en calificar la producción de biocarburantes como  *"crímenes contra la humanidad"*.  El motivo está claro: la especulación con los precios de algunos  alimentos que constituyen la dieta básica en algunos países productores  de estas variedades vegetales. Cómo no, las multinacionales y los  poderes económicos mundiales (es decir, EE.UU. y la Unión Europea)  dirigen subsidios e inversiones masivas hacia el sector, lo que ha  provocado que tierrras dedicadas a la producción de comida, en poco  tiempo han pasado a dedicarse a la producción de agrocombustibles. El  propio Ziegler se mostró escéptico al ser preguntado sobre la solución: _"No creo que Ban Ki-moon (secretario  general de la ONU) disponga de los medios para enfrentarse a las  multinacionales que controlan la producción de biocarburantes"._


*La trampa  de los alimentos transgénicos. *El último logro, hasta el  momento, de la industria de la alimentación en connivencia con las  multinacionales de ingeniería genética se conoce como * Terminator *(llamada también Sistema  de Protección de la Tecnología, o TPS por sus siglas en inglés),  

una tecnología que manipula  genéticamente las plantas para que sus semillas sean estériles y los  agricultores no puedan guardar y resembrar las semillas cosechadas. Es  la mayor demostración de insolidaridad que me he echado a la cara, y que  además mancilla la ciencia con el servilismo mostrado por los  científicos implicados en el desarrollo de esta tecnología. La _Campaña Internacional Terminar con  Terminator_, persigue la prohibición de esta aberrante  tecnología, no sólo para acabar con la inevitable obligación de _pasar por caja_ que los campesinos  deben afrontar cada temporada, también por las numerosas repercusiones  que tiene en la biodiversidad y en la seguridad alimentaria.
Con  un estado de ánimo que salta de la indignación a la tristeza, de la  rabia a la desazón y del más profundo rencor a la desesperanza por la  lectura de la documentación enlazada en relación al hambre (y la que se  queda en el disco duro por falta de espacio), no quiero finalizar sin  señalar con el dedo a los responsables de nuestro país, políticos,  empresarios y juristas, que permiten que podamos encontrar noticias como  las siguientes. La primera data de septiembre de 2008, y la más  reciente se publicó hace menos de un mes:


España,  noveno país exportador de armas del mundo. 17 de septiembre de  2008.


España,  octavo país exportador de armas del mundo. 28 de mayo de 2009.


España,  sexto país exportador de armas del mundo. 29 de septiembre de 2009.
Según  Amnistía Internacional, Intermón Oxfam, Greenpeace y la Fundació per la  Pau, el Gobierno sigue sin facilitar información precisa sobre los  criterios que han permitido autorizar exportaciones a países con un  historial preocupante como Colombia, Israel, o Sri Lanka, entre otros.  Por cierto, los cinco países que nos preceden, para que quede  constancia, son Estados Unidos, Rusia, Alemania, Francia y Reino Unido.  Siguiendo este  enlace (pdf) tenéis el informe completo de septiembre de 2009. No  tiene desperdicio...

En fin, que nadie se sienta aludido  individualmente con este post. Los datos, todos sacados de la red y  enlazados para que puedan ser confirmados, son un toque de atención que  pretende hacernos reflexionar. *Sólo nuestra solidaridad individual puede  cambiar el mundo.* Así que, manos a la obra!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2010)

la publicidad mueve miles de millones de $ y por muy incorrecta que sea (que lo es) no la van a cambiar, porque los encargados de ello son lo primeros que estan ganando millones de $ gracias a ella


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2010)

ehh..si...asi es .
hoy dia publicidad es :
"como engañar o manipular a la gente "
no como lograr emdios audiovisuales correctos para informar eficientemente.

pero bueno, como ellos alla se ejercitan para hipnotizarnos , por suerte aca nosotros nos agrupamos y compartimso ideas para que no nos hipnoticen /manipulen 

decia petete:
se un poquito mas que ayer......que lindo que es aprender.


digo yo:
cuanto mas me avive menos me cagaran.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jul 10, 2010)

Yo creo que odio el 90% de las publicidades (arriesgo un porcentaje porque nunca me puse a contar, pero me parece que no me quedo corto), y principalmente las que fomentan la paranoia, tipo "desinfectantes que matan el 99.99% de las bacterias". Como haces para comprobar semejante cosa?? Es estúpido.

Ahora, nadie prestó atención a una propaganda de Espadol que hace un tiempo están dando? Fijense en los países que nombran junto con la Argentina, y saquen el denominador común entre todos ellos, a ver quién se da cuenta... A mi me da bronca.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni (Jul 10, 2010)

Muy interesante el tema, la verdad que la television a mi nunca me llamó mucho la atencion, ya desde muy chico que preferia estar desarmando/rompiendo cuanto juguete o aparato electronico hubiese por la casa, eso si, a la noche siempre se armaba bardo por haberle dejado todo el taller dado vuelta y desordenado a mi viejo  - desorden=problema que nunca pude ni podré correjir-
volviendo al tema, como decia yo antes no le daba bola ahora directamente no podes encender la tele, es terrible, toodo basura,TODO, hasta los que dan curso de electricidad por no se cual canal que le queres revolear un transformador al TRC. siempre termino en lo mismo, apagando la tele a los 5 minutos y poniedome los auriculares para escuchar musica, musica que fue hecha hace 40 años...

no se si vieron la publicidad que no se si es de spraytte pero de la misma onda que venden un cepillo para pelados que tiene no se cuantos leds de alto brillo azules y rojos, con eso supuestamente nos solucionaria el problema de calvicie a todos, no solo eso, si llamas dentro de los proximos 10 segundos te llevas un SET de peluqueriaeines de diferentes tamaños, tijeras, etc.etc...   y te pones a pensar y decis , como a esta gente les da la cara para venderle un cepillo con luces y todo un set de peluqueria a un pelado??? jugando con las ilusiones ajenas quizas ??

solo una de estas publicidades me imnotizo en su momento que era la del cuchillo electrico jajaj que PODERRR !!! , sentias que ibas a podes cortar un elefante vivo a la mitad en 30mS jajaj

en fin.. estaria bueno que se deje de absorber todo lo que nos mandan por los medios y se use un poco mas la capocha... 

saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2010)

ohh que bien! los LED's de alto brillo solucionan la calvicie!

no, en serio, lo que más asco me da de la televisión es cuando se inventan palabras y cosas sin ninguna base científica para convencer al telespectador de que "si es tan complejo debe ser bueno"
(pulseras que mejoran tu concentracion, pierde 10Kg en 10 minutos, etc etc etc) 

sinceramente, no creo que una crema anti-arrugas lleve genes de la juventud que hacen que las celulas trabajen como si fueran jóvenes...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ohh que bien! los LED's de alto brillo solucionan la calvicie!
> 
> no, en serio, lo que más asco me da de la televisión es cuando se inventan palabras y cosas sin ninguna base científica para convencer al telespectador de que "si es tan complejo debe ser bueno"
> (pulseras que mejoran tu concentracion, pierde 10Kg en 10 minutos, etc etc etc)
> ...



Yo igual tengo espinita con esos tipos de infomerciales... Como que con uno tenis pedorretas y caminar unos minutos a la semana bajas 10kg... No entiendo como se atreven... A menos que funcione...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo igual tengo espinita con esos tipos de infomerciales... Como que con uno tenis pedorretas y caminar unos minutos a la semana bajas 10kg... No entiendo como se atreven... A menos que funcione...


 

El argumento de esa publicidad es la facilidad y la *DUDA* . . .  dudaste , vos ya soy otro pipi .

Reduce Fat Fast : "más de 4 millones de personas ya lo compraron" , cuando el dato sería ¿cuántos adelgazaron?

¿Por que estas publicidades pedorras tienen los teléfonos de todos los paises americanos *menos EEUU y Canadá* ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El argumento de esa publicidad es la facilidad y la *DUDA* . . .  dudaste , vos ya soy otro pipi .
> 
> Reduce Fat Fast : "más de 4 millones de personas ya lo compraron" , cuando el dato sería ¿cuántos adelgazaron?
> 
> ¿Por que estas publicidades pedorras tienen los teléfonos de todos los paises americanos *menos EEUU y Canadá* ?



No se hable más...
A comenzar la demanda


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 18, 2010)

esta esta muy buena, como si te quedarte  pelado fuera el fin del mundo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2010)

Me foy a frotar una ortiga


----------



## Foox (Jul 22, 2010)

Kesha haciendo sus canciones sobre que esta todo el dia de joda y borracha. Habra perturbado un par de mentes.

Cuando salgo a bailar, veo a todas pibas de 15~18 super empedos y vomitando
no digo que haya sido la iniciante de esto, pero seguro que un par de pibas se ven reflejada en ella


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

Foox dijo:


> Kesha haciendo sus canciones sobre que esta todo el dia de joda y borracha. Habra perturbado un par de mentes.
> 
> Cuando salgo a bailar, veo a todas pibas de 15~18 super empedos y vomitando
> no digo que haya sido la iniciante de esto, pero seguro que un par de pibas se ven reflejada en ella



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/chistes-algo-mas-1716/index14.html

mensaje 275 hay una presentacion acerca de gente con resaca..........

si bien uno los mira o las mira y te causa gracia o lo que sea.

realmente no quisiera terminar asi , ni yo ni alguien que quiero y si me pasa espero tener a un buen amigo cerca en ese momento , por que me hara falta.
ni vomitado, ni cagado, ni dormido en cualquier parte, ni violado/a hasta por los perros , ni herido por accidentarme en la calle .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2010)

mira no se si violan los perros ,pero me choco uno que venia corriendo a mil y casi me quiebra todo ,por suerte solo me dio dolor de cintura ,pero vien me podia aber matado


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

y suerte que no te paso por encima sea lo que sea que venia persiguiendo al  perro..............


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> mira no se si violan los perros ,pero me choco uno que venia corriendo a mil y casi me quiebra todo ,por suerte solo me dio dolor de cintura ,pero vien me podia aber matado


si eso fue de chocarte imagina si...

edito: (si, ya se mejor me voy a moderacion)


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2010)

anda a saber.............quizas sea su tecnica:
pasa corriendo : te golpea......y sigue (da la vuelta a la manzana) y si cuando vuelve a pasar te encuentra desmayado........
adios !!!!! a lo que cuidabas tanto .


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

y mira que le dolia la cintura, alomejor ni el se entero?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y mira que le dolia la cintura, alomejor ni el se entero?



Luego luego, con los malos pensamientos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

yo no dije nada.....   (explisito) si lo entendiste tienes la mente tan purca o mas


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2010)

mmm, Se da a entender ¿No? ejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 24, 2010)

jajaja que trio de locos, el perro ni idea cual era su destino o que corria pero me choco en las piernas y no quede inconsiente o si ?no no la cintura nomas me dolia ,por las dudas la proxima si lo veo me corro de su camino
saludos


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 25, 2010)

pero que perro era, un rottweiler?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2010)

era un ovejero aleman creo o se parecia


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2010)

en realidad..se entiende.
ni hace falta un perro grande.
acaso nunca se cayeron simplemente por pisar mal ???

las cosas de la vida, a veces una piedrita, una boludez y zas......un accidente.
una caida pelotuda y les quedo una lesion .

he leido incluso accidentes mortales bastante pelotudos..........pueden causar asombro o gracia , pero ....uno luego lo piensa y espera que jamas le pase, no andamso caminando por la viida como Kung-fu , muchas vecs andamso distraidos, apurados, y hasta torpes.

un saludo  .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2010)

si es verdad me agarro distraido ,volviendo al tema de la publicidad
vi un peine con unos led ''lazer'' que prometen cura a la calvicie,''con tecnologia de la nasa(aeroespacial  afirman  en la propaganda)''''que usan en el espacio para estimular el crecimientos de plantas''
yo creo que un verso eso mas grande que una casa ,igual que el ridexx que promete espantar todo tipo de plagas por ''campo magnetico a traves de los cables de la red electrica''
que ingenuos ,
aunque devo confesar que quizas mire con mas detenimiento eso del peine  o cepillo para la calvisie,antes que se vuelen todas las chapas  jeje


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2010)

jAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

tecnologia de la NASA.
mira vos, la que uno se entera por elevacion.
asi que estar en el espacio vuelve a lso astronautas PUTOS ....
estan alla arriba al pedo flotando en la nave y se ponen a charlar:
estoy abruurido , que podemso inventar:
hay jose, se me cae el pelo, no podemso hacer algo ????
veni, date vuelta que te peino ,todavia tenes un pelo lindo .
peiname con ese peine que tiene leds y encendedor (se ve que a lso astronautas les hacen las cosas los mismos que les hacian ls chiches a james bond) .

y cuando llegan abajo:
mira che : tengo e pelo mas lindo !!
habra sido el peine ???

PELOTUDECES


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2010)

segun  el comercial promete resultados en 3 meses ,aora que estubieron  aciendo esos 3 meses en el espacio  que en ves de  alumbrar  las plantitas y semillas se   lo pusieron  en   la cabeza?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2010)

cada 3 meses se mudan de oficina asi no hay reclamos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> en realidad..se entiende.
> ni hace falta un perro grande.
> acaso nunca se cayeron simplemente por pisar mal ???
> 
> ...


 

Fernandob , hablando de tontos accidentes mortales 

Si bién no se ve "nada" 

*> > > NO LO MIREN SI SON IMPRESIONABLES < < <*

http://www.shoelace.org/pics/2008/08-01-2008/drive-through.gif

Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 27, 2010)

de que los hay los hay


----------



## Dano (Jul 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fernandob , hablando de tontos accidentes mortales
> 
> Si bién no se ve "nada"
> 
> ...



Esperaba algo peor mas sangre , ya que estamos con accidentes tontos.

Hoy fui a una industria y justo veo a un chabón con un yeso en el brazo derecho, despues de charlar con el tipo le pregunte del brazo, y me dijo que estaba barriendo y vio que había un papel trancado dentro de una empaquetadora de alfajores y de buena onda fue a sacarlo y adivinen que?

Brazo empaquetado en 3 partes... ese aprendió a no meter la mano donde no debe 
Mas allá del chiste le fracturó el brazo en varias partes pero no le quebró ningún hueso...



> Kesha haciendo sus canciones sobre que esta todo el dia de joda y  borracha. Habra perturbado un par de mentes.
> 
> Cuando salgo a bailar, veo a todas pibas de 15~18 super empedos y  vomitando
> no digo que haya sido la iniciante de esto, pero seguro que un par de  pibas se ven reflejada en ella



Pasa de joda y no tiene resaca...

Saludos


----------

